# Diamond in the Rough



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

So I bought a doe today just to be a commercial Boer doe. I always like to look in their ears and see if they have tattoos and are registered goats (especially on older does who I am buying from a second or so owner). So this doe I bought today had tattoos. Turns out she is 8 years old, which I knew she was aged based on how short and spaced her teeth are, and she has a pretty impressive pedigree! At least I think so...

So I sent an email to her breeder (found him by searching her right ear tattoo on ABGA) and he let me know that this doe is named 3H Party Girl, registration number is 10303110 and that her sister is ennobled! If you look her up you will see that she is a granddaughter of EGGSFile!

I just sent an email to ABGA (since it is Saturday night lol) to see if there is any way of contacting her most current listed owner and getting the papers on her. I can't find the man that her breeder said he sold her to as a kid listed in the ABGA's membership directory so unless they will give me another lead I am kind of at a dead end... Either way she is a really nice doe and still in really good shape for her age.

I need to get some pics of her tomorrow so you can see what she looks like now. The picture of her on the ABGA site is from when she was 4 months old.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like you ended up with a gem.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Awesome!! Hope you can get the papers for her


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Um....pictures? :lol: Sounds awesome! Congrats!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

She sure looked nice when she was a baby. Eggsfile carries the color gene. Your doe has thrown one paint.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Fingers crossed you can get papers. She sounds wonderful.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

thats exciting!! cant wait to see her pic


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Here are some pics of her. She is a little on the thin side, but I think with a good worming and nice green grass she should fatten up pretty well.

Tenacross: How did you find records of her kids? I looked on her ABGA info and couldn't see a link to progeny... I'm sure it's right there in front of me but I just can't see it. lol She does have a small spot on her udder and spots around a few of her hooves, that's really cool she has had one paint kid. My buck is a paint so hopefully they will produce some colorful kids.

Also, if you look up 10303109 that is her sister 3H Show Girl who is ennobled.

I also attached a couple pics of the doe that I got with her, she does not have any tattoos so she isn't registered.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

They are both nice goats. Are you an ABGA member? I found the info on ABGA premium online from the site. Your doe would go very good with brg09's buck RDBG INTENSITY.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Good score Ptgoats:clap: I like her!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

That's awesome! Congrats on the new beautiful does! 

I like the picture of Party Girl on ABGA... Really nice! She has awesome genetics too! What a find!


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

No, I'm not a member. I should be lol 

She is such a sweet goat, trimmed her hooves this morning and she just stood there. When I turned her out in the pasture she just walked all around like she owned the place.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

ptgoats45 said:


> No, I'm not a member. I should be lol
> 
> She is such a sweet goat, trimmed her hooves this morning and she just stood there. When I turned her out in the pasture she just walked all around like she owned the place.


Class. I'm glad you got her.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I just sent in to join the ABGA online last night so hopefully it will get processed soon and I can access the premium online. The lady from ABGA that I emailed responded back and said if I can access the premium online I can look up her current owner, so once I can do that I should be able to contact him/her and see about getting her papers.

I have a question, I bought a doe and her doe kid a couple months ago, dam is registered and so was sire but neither were ever registered into the name of the people I got them from, the kid has not been registered. When I got them I wasn't planning to have registered Boer goats. I tried to look up the listed owner on the does papers (same owner of the kids' sire) but they must not be a current member because I can't find any info. Is there any way I can still register the kid? I'm thinking I'll have to either back date the dam's papers either to before she kidded or before she was bred and try to get a service memo from the listed owner of the buck, I do have the address that is listed on the does' papers to use to try to contact her. The doe's registration number is 10475120 name is KABF Carter, the sire of the kids' registration number is 10482958 and his name is FGMF Highlight.


----------

